# General > Application Testing >  CPU temperature Comparison

## Timmmmmyy

Download here : http://silvermammoth.com/projects/tempcompare/
It is a piece of software i have been developing, it tests your CPU and compares the results to others, as it is just starting up the database is relativity empty, if anyone could test it would be greatly appreciated ! + if you find any bugs please tell me !  :Big Grin:  thanks !!

----------


## moonman239

> Download here : http://silvermammoth.com/TempCompare.html
> It is a piece of software i have been developing, it tests your CPU and compares the results to others, as it is just starting up the database is relativity empty, if anyone could test it would be greatly appreciated ! + if you find any bugs please tell me !  thanks !!


I think this URL will work better: silvermammoth.com/projects/tempcompare  The one that you posted caused the server to throw a "No Results Found" error.

----------


## Timmmmmyy

Sorry I have recently installed a wordpress theme!

----------

